# What breeders do YOU recomend?



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

The title purdy much explains it. I've been searching for a breeder, but it's so hard to find one. I was wondering maybe where ya'll got your babies, or the names/websites of reputeable breeders ya'll know of







.
Thanks!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Do you have a price range? That would probably help narrow some of us down


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

lol thanks I forgot...perably around (or lower














) 1,500 but not over 2,000.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> lol thanks I forgot...perably around (or lower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it matter what part of the country their in?


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

I live in NC so somewhere around there would be nice, but it's not totally necessary.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I live in NC so somewhere around there would be nice, but it's not totally necessary.[/B]


Have you tried Silkess?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you considered taking a retired breeding dog from a reputable breeder?







She may only be 4 yrs old or so. If you're not stuck on getting a pup it's a great way of getting a good dog for less if any money. Usually the price of spaying.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Have you considered taking a retired breeding dog from a reputable breeder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Britt.


----------

